# Part of an old ship?



## potato222

Yesterday while walking along the beach in my area I came across what looks like may be part of an old ship. Pictures attached. The section in the picture is about 30 feet long and all of the boards are secured to the beams behind them with wooden pegs (which I think are called treenails). 

The sand level by the water was very low in this area yesterday and was about 4-5 feet lower than normal, judging by the rest of the sand levels near it. So on normal days everything seen in this picture is completely covered in sand.

If it is part of a ship, does anyone have any thoughts about how old it might be? Anyone know how recently treenails were used in shipbuilding?


----------



## Shipbuilder

Definately a part of a ship, but what beach is it on and where?


----------



## potato222

South shore of Long Island, NY near Jones Beach.


----------



## Nick Balls

These show 'treenails' (trennels) Favored by Norwegian Ship builders. The diameter of these will give a good indication of the size of ship. Rule of thumb is 1 Inch for every 100ft of ship so a 150ft ship would have trennels 1 1/2 Inch in diameter. They are also considered superior to iron fixings in that they don't rust.


----------



## duquesa

*Part of an old ship*

It may be worth contacting your local Maritime History Centre or similar. There is certainly one on Long Island. Itcould be well catalogued but would be interesting nonetheless to put a label on it. Keep us advised pls.


----------



## potato222

Thanks for the replies.
I went back to the site today and while most of it was covered over in sand again, there was enough showing that I could take a measurement of the treenails. They were all exactly 1 inch in diameter.

I also sent an email to the Long Island Maritime Museum and included the pics, so we'll see what they might have to say.


----------



## Dickyboy

I note that she appears to be Carvel built and not Clinker built, which might give some indication of her age.....


----------

